# Heating



## del Pereira (Jul 20, 2012)

I am undecided weather to purchase Air conditions or high efficient electric heaters. I live very close to the beach in the Aveiro region and air condition is not really needed, but due to the high humidity in the area heating is a must for the winter months. Lately I am leaning to the high efficient electrical and am wondering if other readers have any experience with them and have any pros and cons.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Electrical heating is probably the most expensive to run & for what it's worth, the cheapest heating source by a country mile is wood pellets


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi, 


High efficiency is presumably 1kw of electricity becomes 1kw of heat but that efficiency is normal where any direct eclectic heating is used. More likely your issue will be humidity and condensation bacause if you insulate your house and stop all the possible drafts then you loose all the ventilation and so the humidity from cooking, bathing or even breathing cannot escape and this will form condensation (the curse of black mould and rotting wood etc) when it meets the colder areas of your house. A internal wood /pellet/gas stove with external flu will slowly circulate and replenish the air within your house and keep the humidity down. Air conditioning and it's associated ground/air source heat pump can be used to reduce the humidity and, like a fridge in reverse, take heat from outside your house and release it inside your house, this can be efficient so 1kw electric power moves the equivalent of 5kw of heat from outside into your house. Maybe you could go visit some similar houses and see how they heat to find what works and what does not in your location.


----------

